# RIP Reeco



## DimSum

Simply put, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG! I am so sorry! RIP, Reeco. You were dearly loved and will be sorely missed. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

OMG - I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlyGap

Bless your hearts!

Rest in peace handsome Reeco.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

So so sorry  Can't even imagine what you are going through - if you need anything we are all here to support you through this tough time!!


----------



## faye

He was having a good buck and fart on the lunge and he litteraly just dropped. I thought he had just lost his balance, but when he tried to get up he couldnt. I screamed for my YO and she came running, by the time she had gotten her phone out, called the vet and explained to him what was happening, Reeco had stopped breathing and then he very quickly stopped responding to any stimulus.


----------



## Zeke

Oh my! I can't even imagine and would be in such shock! 
So sorry to hear of your loss, especially one you had to experience in this way.


----------



## Endiku

I was absolutely shocked by the title of this thread...I am so, so sorry for your loss Faye.

Whatever happened, know that you did an absolutely wonderful job with him through all of your struggles and triumphs. He really shone with you, and obviously adored you. 

Rest in peace, Reeco.


----------



## Strawberry4Me

Aw man! I am so sorry! This is such a hard thing to go through. A friend of mine had her horse do almost the same exact thing last year. 

Happy Trails, Reeco.


----------



## Roperchick

:hug: oh hon I'm so sorry!

RIP Reeco


----------



## Jake and Dai

Faye...I also was absolutely shocked by the title of this thread. I thought...no...no...NO!

I am so very sorry for your sudden and absolutely horrific loss. Words are really just failing me right now.

RIP beautiful boy.

And my heart and prayers go out to you Faye.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Oh my God. I couldn't believe this thread title. You guys have been through so much, he had so much potential.. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaydee

I am so sorry - I just don't know what to say, he was such a lovely healthy looking horse, obviously really well cared for. You must be in so much shock right now.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I am so terribly sorry. RIP Reeco


----------



## Customcanines

I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

WOW! So Sorry to you.


----------



## GracielaGata

Oh my gosh! Reeco was one of the horses on here I loved seeing pics of! So sorry to hear that!


----------



## thesilverspear

Sorry to hear this. Like others, I was shocked by the title of this thread. RIP Reeco.


----------



## CLaPorte432

WHAT?!?!?!

OMG, I am in shock. I read the title, seen your name and thought No!

My deepest sympathies. Sounds like an aneurysm or a massive stroke.


----------



## EponaLynn

So sorry for your loss, he looks like a wonderful horse.
<3


----------



## Sahara

So very sorry for your loss. I know how far he had come with you. It must be devastating.


----------



## Ace80908

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayella

I am so sorry. Like others, Reeco was one of my favorite HF ponies. I can't imagine what you're going through right now. -hugs-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

I am so sorry for you Faye. 
I could see you gave everything you had into Reeco, and he gave everything he had to you.


----------



## Northernstar

Heartfelt condolences in the loss of your beautiful boy-Let all of the awesome memories you've made with him comfort you... Prayers and hugs sent your way.


----------



## Viranh

So sorry for your loss. At least he did not suffer. Such a shock, though, so I feel for you. :-(


----------



## ladygodiva1228

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Captain Evil

Unbelievable. I am absolutely stunned and oh so sad reading this. Like so many others, he was one of my favorite photos: always made me smile to see his "splogy" mug. Such a beautiful boy.


----------



## waresbear

Oh NO! My deepest condolences on your loss of such a beautiful boy.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

I'm so sorry Faye, he was a beautiful boy, and from what I saw of him, had a beautiful character to match. 

Treasure your photos and memories, I'm sure he is as proud of you as you were of him. :hug:


----------



## corgi

I am so sorry. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Such a shock.


----------



## Ninamebo

I had hoped my eyes were deceiving me when I saw the title of this post...

I am so so completely sorry for your loss, Faye. Even in the brief amount of posts I have read about you and your boy, I can tell just how much he loved you and tried for you. You two have a great bond that not even this distance can break. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your lovely boy. 

*Virtual Hugs*


----------



## NorthernMama

I'm very sorry for your loss. Hugs and support to you.


----------



## cakemom

Oh my. I am a huge forever fan of that sweet spotty pony boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

How utterly and horribly shocking that is. I am so very sorry for you. He was a very handsome guy and you were a very cute pair. So , so sad.


----------



## egrogan

Faye, I know we don't know each other in real life, but I feel like I've gotten to know you and Reeco through your posts. I saw the title of your thread and my heart dropped. Don't have any words to say how sorry I am for you.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, Faye, I am so sorry! I can't even imagine. :hug:


----------



## EliRose

I'm SO sorry for your loss dear  I always read your and Reeco's threads and thought he was just a wonderful, beautiful horse.


----------



## picup436

Oh no! I am so very sorry for your loss Faye, he was a lovely horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That is so horrific  I cannot imagine what emotions you must be feeling. I am sick to my stomach right now, as a bystander. 

I'm glad though that you were with him in his last few minutes of life, he got the chance to be surrounded by people that love him.

Hugs hugs hugs


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Losing your horse without warning and for seemingly no reason is just awful. My deepest condolences as you grieve.


----------



## equiniphile

Faye, I don't know what to say. This is unbelievable for me....I can't imagine what you're going through. I've loved watching him progress after his injury and am heartbroken for you. 

So sorry. RIP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella

so sorry


----------



## flytobecat

So sorry to hear about this Faye.


----------



## Emma2003

I can't imagine what you are going through. My deepest sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## JCnGrace

So sorry about the loss of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## VickiRose

Thats so sad. Thinking of you.


----------



## greentree

The lovely Rico...RIP, dear. ((HUGS)))

Nancy


----------



## morganarab94

Oh no!!! So sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Oh my word! I'm so sorry for your loss. I loved hearing about all the progress you had been making with Reeco. He was such a handsome boy. RIP.


----------



## Zexious

I'm so sorry for your loss... Reeco was a beautiful boy ): You are in my thoughts.


----------



## rideverystride

Whoa. I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cacowgirl

My heart fluttered when I read the title. I've always loved reading the updates on you two. So much personality and heart. My deepest condolences on your tragic loss. So sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Wild Heart

Oh my gosh, I honestly wished my eyes were deceiving me when I first read the title. :-(

You have my most deepest sympathies for your sudden loss. -hugs-


----------



## tinaev

How awful. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## faye

Thanks guys, It has been a horrific 2 days, I've been lost, in tears and dont know what to do with myself.

I've had the results of the post mortem, Reeco had an enlarged heart and according to the vet the electrical signals in his heart got mixed up due to the enlargement and stopped his heart. He was dead 3 mins after he hit the floor.
Or something along those lines, I broke down on the phone about it but the above is the messege that i got. I'll wait for the paper report to clarify.

There was nothing I could have done, nothing I did caused this and it would not have resulted in a heart murmur or anything that could have been picked up unless you were already looking for a heart condition.
Breaks my heart, he was so beautiful and so young, he didnt deserve it but at least he didnt suffer at all.


----------



## Zexious

): That's absolutely terrible... I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. 
Stay strong, friend.


----------



## Rideordie112

I'm so sorry, I know that doesn't make it any better. But just know you're in my thoughts and prayers. 
He was a beautiful horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22

I'm so very sorry faye! Through your posts over the years I know how much you loved him. He had a good life.


----------



## NeryLibra

Sometimes life has a way of throwing a wrench into our plans, especially when things seem to be going just fine. That song "Ironic," by Alanis Morissette really does hold a lot of truth to it. 

I found and lit a green candle in memory of Reeco, it's the smell of spruce trees and was the only "horsey" candle I could find. I know it doesn't make it better, but it's the best I can do. I hope he rests well and you find peace. -Hugs-


----------



## cjaccardi

you were very luck to have such a beautiful . I am sorry for your loss.. that is crazy how fast he passed away


----------

